# Staying in shape?



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes! Go to fitnessblender on you tube and do the 21 minute HIIT routine for fat loss. No equipment needed. I've never been in such great shape.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Ill just hit the floor in the evening when commercials come on. One time do push ups the next break sit-ups. After an hour of tv I've got maybe a100 push-ups and 200 sit-ups. Give or take. That's about the only thing I have time for right now when I'm running daddy day care on my days off.


----------

